# Cyprus and the govt banking ponzi



## SierraM37 (Nov 2, 2008)

Certainly this is one mans opinion, but well worth the read. Your mileage may vary. Best.

http://www.zerohedge.com/contributed/2013-03-20/it's-time-collapse-system


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

page not found???


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

It's good to copy and paste the article as well as the address.


----------

